# What is eating my chickens?



## bigbluegrass (Jan 11, 2011)

I am loosing a chicken a day for the past few weeks and I can't figure out what/who is getting into them. Here are your clues:

It only kills one bird a day. These are 3 month old heritage breed birds. 

It has been killing the bird in the middle of the barn during the daylight hours and leaving the body. It eats it in the middle of the barn.

The carcass that is left behind always has the head missing/eaten. The wings are always off. The bone has been broken on all of the wings. Most of the breast meat is still there. Normally the guts are gone. I have also had some eggs opened up in this area. The end is open and everything inside is gone.

Today I kept the birds locked up (until I figure this out). I just found another body in the "secure" area. The largest openings I know of in this are is the 1 1/2" x 2" openings in the chicken wire. I don't see anything that looks like "forced entry". Last year something got into there and killed a few day old up to 2 week old chicks, but nothing bigger, once again that was a daily death.

I know we have *****, skunks, possums, you name it... the list goes on and on. I am thinking it is a baby or young skunk. I haven't smelled anything, but last year I killed 6 of them in the yard. I saw another one a month ago, full grown. I know they have little heads. I need to figure out what it is so I can trap it or bait it and get rid of it. Whatever it is, it is going to clean me out of birds if I can't stop it. Please help


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Normally the guts are gone.


That sounds like a possum

We don't have many skunks so I'm not too familiar with how they feed

No matter what it is, a good live trap and sardines for bait will catch it


----------



## Elsbet (Apr 2, 2009)

That does sound like a skunk- the eggs broken at one end, and the decapitation of fowl. Try baiting a trap with chocolate. I'd heard this before, but just doublechecked- they really love chocolate.


----------



## bigbluegrass (Jan 11, 2011)

I've had a live trap out for a few weeks now. Caught a huge feral cat and had omething tripped it, but didn't get caught. I also have a barrell trap out, but nothing has volunteered to fall in there yet. I have not used Sardines or chocolate for bait yet, but will try that tomorrow and the next night. Gotta be something this critter likes besides live birds.

I just went over the secure area again and I can't find any openings bigger than 2". Whatever it is, it has to be small but still able to break chicken wings. I don't see tracks. I guess this is the ghost killer. I will let you know when I find out what this is. I have not seen anything unusaul. The barn is maybe 50 feet from the house and in plain view, so we keep a pretty close eye on it. Chickens are always everywhere. Nothing unusual coming and going - and in the middle of the day. We have 6 kids, someone has to see something... right?


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

You need to reinforce using smaller wire. Something like 1 by 1 inch welded wire. 
Not poultry netting either. That has too much give to it. 

Small critters.....ferrets, weasels, rats. 

I'd be sitting out there with a shotgun with birdshot. 
One a day adds up to a lot of birds.


----------



## Catoky (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm new here and have been reading the threads. This one caught my eye.

We had something get into my daughter's pet rabbit's cage and everything but the skull of the rabbit was gone! The wire was 1". I was told it could have been a weasel. 

We once went out to the barn to find an opossum eating one of the chickens. The poor hen never could roost well and so we made her a nesting area on the floor of the barn. The possum had already eaten her head when it was discovered. My husband killed the possum so we had no more problems. 

Wonder if it is either of these animals killing the chickens?


----------



## akane (Jul 19, 2011)

If the openings are really that small and you don't have a door left open for a possum to get in then I would guess something in the weasel family. Rats usually won't eat the head if they can reach the rest and usually won't kill during the day unless the rats are really bad and you'd see them everywhere at that point. It looks like kentucky has mink and longtailed weasels. 

http://www3.northern.edu/natsource/MAMMALS/Longta1.htm

Weasels are nasty predators to try to deal with. Normally given enough time you'll see a possum, skunk, ****, fox... but weasels may continue to evade for a long time. We've only caught one glance of the fishercat that gave us 2 years of trouble and killed hundreds of free ranging chickens and guinea fowl. You can also reinforce a pen or coop against possum sized predators fairly easily but weasels fit through such small opening (anything 1" or over is possible and 1/2x1/2" wire is suggested) and are strong enough to tear chicken wire or bend up other weak wires. They also have no problem standing their ground against humans when discovered and I wouldn't want them around children. If you've got a weasel I'd get some traps or find someone to deal with him quick.


----------



## bigbluegrass (Jan 11, 2011)

To be honest I am very afraid it is a weasel or mink or someone in that family. I know they can fit in some tiny holes and are about impossible to get rid of once they find an easy meal ticket.

The wire I have now is welded 14 Ga and it stands up to the ***** who have tried to tear it open. A possum won't get in there unless it is a baby. Skunks, well they are from the same family as a weasel if I am not mistaken, and I have seen them fit in some tiny holes before. Had one come out from under the house last year and that was maybe a 2" round hole. So I still think a skunk is possible. I have seen one rat here and I poisoned it last year. Haven't seen one since, but I know they could be around here and there. I just don't see them eating a chicken up like this.

We are on 15 minute chicken checks right now. I can't spend all day out there, since I do have to get some work done. The trap is set and has been. Last night something got into it and then back out. The trap has been torn up by *****, so it does have broken wire and some larger openings than it should. It is very possible I caught it and then it got back out. I need to get another one or two traps and set them as well. I couldn't find any at the hardware store yesterday, so I will have to order online or drive a bit farther. I will let you know if I can figure this out.


----------



## bigbluegrass (Jan 11, 2011)

Quick update - I have not lost any chickens since around the 5th. Still keeping an eye on things. Not sure what was getting them. I did catch a possum on teh 10th, but that was awhile after I stopped loosing them, so I am not sure what was getting them. Only that it is gone for now and I hope it doesn't come back. Still have the trap set at nights. Can't set it during the day because the chickens get into it. I still wonder what this is. I guess locking the chickens up for 4 days was enough to make it find a new food source someplace else?


----------



## bigbluegrass (Jan 11, 2011)

Saw a hawk inside the barn today. Wonder if he is responsible for some of this? Haven't lost one in a week now, but still haven't figured out who was the responsible offender.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Saw a hawk inside the barn today. Wonder if he is responsible for some of this?


Most of the time, a hawk will pluck out the feathers and start eating at the breast


----------



## LittleRedHen (Apr 26, 2006)

whenever i have hawk problems they take the head off (and eat it) first, next comes the breast... so i wouldn't think it was hawk but boy i'd be mad if i saw one in my barn! but it doesn't sound like your predator though it would certainly like its chance


----------



## bigbluegrass (Jan 11, 2011)

None of the breast meat was ever eaten much. Mostly it was eaten about enough to get into the guts, through the neck opening. Sometimes the wings were broken off, which was odd since the breast meat was not eaten.

Besides, I know the hawk couldn't actually get in the chicken pen when it is locked, which something did. Not saying he wouldn't eat one.

I guess I am back to looking for something else, maybe a weasel.. and a really dang smart one. Nothing in the traps but cats. Caught a total of 6, one several times. Any chance a cat could be it? I am not a huge cat person, but DW is and would shed a few big tears if I started knocking them off. We have 3 but get neighbor cats over from time to time.

Still thinking weasel, but I can't seem to catch it.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Still thinking weasel


I cant imagine a weasel eating that much at one time


----------



## bigbluegrass (Jan 11, 2011)

Bearfootfarm - it never did eat very much. The last one it ate just the head and nothing more. On others it was the head and some of the guts. Never ate much if any of the meat. I have seen weasel tracks back in wooded areas in the winter, so it is very possible. I know there are a few skunks around as well, but I think they focus on the rear. Possums are also around, but from what I have read they crush the eggs more and these were still whole - unless that was a different animal. ***** are always around, but they would eat the meat and not focus on the head and probably eat a lot more. Also most of those couldn't get in my coop without breaking it open.

Whatever it is, it is smart enough to know how not to get in the traps (unless it is a cat) and smart enough to not be seen (unless it is a cat). Or I need to try different bait. The canned tuna really caught the cats and a possum, but nothing else. There was a death after the possum, so that wasn't the main killer.

For the time being, it has not killed anymore. I have been at a steady 93 count for the last week. The only major change in the past week is that the cows were rotated around to the front of the property and knocked a bunch of tall weeds and grass down that were 20-30 feet from the barn. Maybe they scared it off? I am sure it will be back, I just need to be ready next time.


----------



## bigbluegrass (Jan 11, 2011)

After posting this last year, I kept losing a few but I was watching close. I couldn't catch anything red handed. When I walked through the barn I didn't see anything. Then one afternoon, my wife came and and said there was something in the chicken house. I went out and checked into it. There was a possum in the chicken nest - sleeping. I shot him. It was very weird that he didn't even make an attempt to get away. He could have been there when I checked, since I came in with the idea that if it ran it got shot. But I believe he would have just sat there and stared at me walking by.

I hope that can help someone - maybe.


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

Fine sand spread arround the area in a fine, clean blanket effect will give you footprints.

As long as the bulldozers called chickens are locked up, that is.


----------



## PD-Riverman (May 24, 2007)

bigbluegrass said:


> After posting this last year, I kept losing a few but I was watching close. I couldn't catch anything red handed. When I walked through the barn I didn't see anything. Then one afternoon, my wife came and and said there was something in the chicken house. I went out and checked into it. There was a possum in the chicken nest - sleeping. I shot him. It was very weird that he didn't even make an attempt to get away. He could have been there when I checked, since I came in with the idea that if it ran it got shot. But I believe he would have just sat there and stared at me walking by.
> 
> I hope that can help someone - maybe.


If I have a problem like you I would monitor the chickens with FRS/GMRS radio's with a voice activated feature. I got a "better" set with a 35 mile range, but I have never used them more than 5 miles. I have caught MANY critters in action trying to kill my chickens using these radio's. I have one in the chicken coop/yard on VOX (voice activated) and the other one on my side or beside the bed----when a chicken hollers it will activate the radio----I hear it, grab the gun and get to them ASAP. I always had problems at night so I finally built another coop that nothing can get into with out a crow bar or wire cutters, with automatic doors that close about dark. In a year now I have not lost a chicken to critters. Good Luck!


----------



## CNCfamily (Sep 13, 2010)

bigbluegrass said:


> For the time being, it has not killed anymore. I have been at a steady 93 count for the last week.


How in the WORLD do you manage to count 93 chickens??!?! I can barely count my 17 (or 18, not really sure! Lol!)

We had a skunk getting our hens. Would eat the guts and take the head. When we finally got it in the live trap it was HUGE!! And the hole he was getting through wasn't all that big. Then another one managed to get into my keets and left nothing but skunk poop behind 

So the live trap is coming back out tonight!


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

I lust after the big trap at TSC, you can bait it with a live chicken! The chicken stays safe in its little cage while you catch the bad guy.

But its pricy so for now I just use my raccoon trap baited with marshmallos and chocolate. We catch a varmint about every 8 weeks.

But dont let your gard down, I did and lost 3 chicklets, one at a time, in broad daylight.

Danged varmints!!!

Raccoon nuggets, pan fried with mash potatoes and pan gravey. :grin:


----------



## PD-Riverman (May 24, 2007)

CNCfamily said:


> How in the WORLD do you manage to count 93 chickens??!?! I can barely count my 17 (or 18, not really sure! Lol!)




I count mine on the roost at night----I have close to 100 too.


----------



## PD-Riverman (May 24, 2007)

GBov said:


> I lust after the big trap at TSC, you can bait it with a live chicken! The chicken stays safe in its little cage while you catch the bad guy.
> 
> But its pricy so for now I just use my raccoon trap baited with marshmallos and chocolate. We catch a varmint about every 8 weeks.
> 
> ...


 Thats the type trap I used to catch several Bob Cats next to my chicken yard. You can make a small wire and wood type box that you can put a chicken in and stick it in the end of your double door raccoon trap or attach it to the end of a single door. It will work good to catch small animals like a **** etc.


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

PD-Riverman said:


> Thats the type trap I used to catch several Bob Cats next to my chicken yard. You can make a small wire and wood type box that you can put a chicken in and stick it in the end of your double door raccoon trap or attach it to the end of a single door. It will work good to catch small animals like a **** etc.


Duh! Never though of that lol.


----------



## CarolT (Mar 12, 2009)

I know it's been a while since you had the problem, but I'd say not a weasel. Weasels tend to go berserk and kill every bird they can. Instinct tells them kill a lot and bury the extra for later. Whatever it was killed what they could get a meal from. I lean toward skunk or possum.


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I cant imagine a weasel eating that much at one time


Right. A weasel will eat the head off. They will not continue to eat the guts out.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

PD-Riverman said:


> If I have a problem like you I would monitor the chickens with FRS/GMRS radio's with a voice activated feature. I got a "better" set with a 35 mile range, but I have never used them more than 5 miles. I have caught MANY critters in action trying to kill my chickens using these radio's. I have one in the chicken coop/yard on VOX (voice activated) and the other one on my side or beside the bed----when a chicken hollers it will activate the radio----I hear it, grab the gun and get to them ASAP. I always had problems at night so I finally built another coop that nothing can get into with out a crow bar or wire cutters, with automatic doors that close about dark. In a year now I have not lost a chicken to critters. Good Luck!


I can imagine how that would work with my roosters.


----------



## PD-Riverman (May 24, 2007)

pancho said:


> I can imagine how that would work with my roosters.


Well at night my rooster does not make a noise until about 1 hr before daylight, if I am not ready to get up---I will just cut it off after his first crow. At least I monitored them most of the night. During the day it would not bother me to keep hearing my rooster crow over my radio----if I was close to the pen in person I would hear him crow anyway. To me its about catching the "killer"---I would loose a little sleep or listen to my rooster crow a few days to "Protect" my chickens. I Only use these radio's when I have a "Problem". If it would not work for you---then do something different. For Me--These Radios have Worked Good---I have caught/killed several animals in my chicken yard at night trying to kill my birds until I built a preditor proof chicken coop.


----------



## bigbluegrass (Jan 11, 2011)

I count the chickens when I let them out in the morning. Normally they are in a hurry to get out, so I just open the door wide enough to let one at a time out and block it with my foot (door opens out) then start counting! :heh: Usually about 20 or so hang back and I count them once the "rush" is over. It takes a few days to get an accurate number. Every so often I have a bad day and I can't remember how to count or I see doubles, so I only write the number down if I get the same or very similar answer repeatedly. In this case, the number was well established and then it started dropping by one a day. Took a few days to figure out my counting wasn't off. About that time I started to notice the bodies:grit:

I thought weasel, because that is the only thing I could think of that was small enough to get into the chicken house. BUT, after meeting the possum I am almost certain he could have been living in the chicken house and I just locked him up with the chickens. Under the nests is dark and you can never see under there very good. He could easily have been sleeping under there when I locked them up. I had just assumed a wild animal would have gone crazy and tried to get out. But this guy was sleeping in the middle of the day in the chicken nest and nothing seemed to bother him. I am almost certain I must have locked him up with the chickens. At least that is the only thing that makes sense to me.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

PD-Riverman said:


> Well at night my rooster does not make a noise until about 1 hr before daylight, if I am not ready to get up---I will just cut it off after his first crow. At least I monitored them most of the night. During the day it would not bother me to keep hearing my rooster crow over my radio----if I was close to the pen in person I would hear him crow anyway. To me its about catching the "killer"---I would loose a little sleep or listen to my rooster crow a few days to "Protect" my chickens. I Only use these radio's when I have a "Problem". If it would not work for you---then do something different. For Me--These Radios have Worked Good---I have caught/killed several animals in my chicken yard at night trying to kill my birds until I built a preditor proof chicken coop.


I have secure pens and a good fence so don't have any problems with predators. Also have quite a few more roosters.


----------



## PD-Riverman (May 24, 2007)

pancho said:


> I have secure pens and a good fence so don't have any problems with predators.


Yep, Now thats The BEST way to solve this type of Problem!!


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

Unless you lock it in with your chickens lol. 

Sorry, I shouldnt laugh but that is sooooo danged funny! NOT funny about loosing your birds but funny from the kid in the candy store kinda way.

I raised an orphaned 'possum and it was the dangedest thing, he would get out of his box and we would be looking all over the house for him and then find him in plain sight under a chair and realize we had looked right at him at least three times.

Its no wonder you didnt see it, they have a cloaking device built in.


----------



## bigbluegrass (Jan 11, 2011)

I can laugh about it now. It wasn't so funny at the time when I realized that is probably what I did. :sob:

I did look around inside before I locked them up, but I wasn't looking for a dang possum that would have just been laying there. eep:I was looking for something scared - oh well, I did get him. He was a big old possum and looked pretty fat! Must have been the high protein diet he was on:ashamed:


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

bigbluegrass said:


> I can laugh about it now. It wasn't so funny at the time when I realized that is probably what I did. :sob:
> 
> I did look around inside before I locked them up, but I wasn't looking for a dang possum that would have just been laying there. eep:I was looking for something scared - oh well, I did get him. He was a big old possum and looked pretty fat! Must have been the high protein diet he was on:ashamed:


Glad you got that dastardly varmit.

Next time, you'll be smarter than the possum! 

Don't we all live and learn?...


----------



## bigbluegrass (Jan 11, 2011)

School of hard knocks! I seem to learn best by trial and error:gaptooth:


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

Did ja eat it? I find they taste rather like lamb. Not a great meat to bone ratio though, not like a raccoon which dresses out with a GREAT meat to bone ratio.


----------



## bigbluegrass (Jan 11, 2011)

Nope didn't eat it. If there was ever one I would have eaten, that would have been it. It was very clean and looked to be in perfect health. My wife has a hard enough time with deer, I think if I ate a possum she would leave I guess you have eaten one Gbov? I personally really like lamb, makes me wonder if I am missing something.


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

bigbluegrass said:


> Nope didn't eat it. If there was ever one I would have eaten, that would have been it. It was very clean and looked to be in perfect health. My wife has a hard enough time with deer, I think if I ate a possum she would leave I guess you have eaten one Gbov? I personally really like lamb, makes me wonder if I am missing something.


So far my only successful hunting has been in my own back yard lol. And yes, we ate the 'possum. And the raccoons. The last three have all been young raccoons that looked fryer sized so I cut the meat off the bones in chunks, rolled them in flour, dipped into milk and then back into the flour. Then into hot fat in my skillet till golden brown.

Raccoon nuggets!

They were some kinda good! Esp with pan gravy and fresh collards.

And its my poor hubby that has a hard time with the things I and the kids eat lol. 

Fingers crossed I get my first deer this year, he has PROMMISED to eat some of it.


----------



## bigbluegrass (Jan 11, 2011)

That is awesome! That might be the coolest thing I have ever heard. If my wife would have been willing, I would have skinned it and gave it a shot. I am not much of a cook though and I don't think she woulda been happy if I used her pans to cook it!


----------



## froebeli (Feb 14, 2012)

gbov... 

Good luck on the deer hunting. I'm 50 this year and just started hunting deer 5 years ago. You'll get one I'm sure and DH will HAVE to try it. 

I have yet to start my chicken adventure, but it sounds like anything that might cause problems will be dispatched and eaten. I've tried **** and liked it and I'll try possum if need be.


----------



## bigbluegrass (Jan 11, 2011)

gbov: best of luck with the deer hunting. I totally missed that part of your post, I was so overwhelmed with the **** nuggets. 

Do you use bow and arrow, shotgun, crossbow, rifle? I started with the compound bow last year and didn't get any that way. I have always used a rifle and I have killed dozens with my trusty .270. Now that I use a compound bow, the rifle seems to be not so fair for the deer

Best of luck to you. You will find one. It just takes patience, as does most things in this life.


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

bigbluegrass said:


> That is awesome! That might be the coolest thing I have ever heard. If my wife would have been willing, I would have skinned it and gave it a shot. I am not much of a cook though and I don't think she woulda been happy if I used her pans to cook it!


Next time you get the chance put your varmint (so far have done squirrel, 'possum, raccoon and wild rabbit) in an oven proof pan with cream of mushroom soup and lots of onions and garlic. Cook low and slow and when tender serve with mashed potatoes.

Works with all my varmints and its always good. And always different with different meat so we never get tired of it

Nothing wrong with a man owning his own pots and pans lol.

Oh, with raccoon be VERY CAREFUL when dressing it out. They can carry rabies so DONT GET BIT and they can carry a very dangerous round worm in their guts. I use gloves and wash the area down with bleach when done.

But at teh end of the day, supermarket meat kills more people than varmints do so its worth it to me. And my chickens love me, I eat the killers and not them lol.


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

bigbluegrass said:


> gbov: best of luck with the deer hunting. I totally missed that part of your post, I was so overwhelmed with the **** nuggets.
> 
> Do you use bow and arrow, shotgun, crossbow, rifle? I started with the compound bow last year and didn't get any that way. I have always used a rifle and I have killed dozens with my trusty .270. Now that I use a compound bow, the rifle seems to be not so fair for the deer
> 
> Best of luck to you. You will find one. It just takes patience, as does most things in this life.


A riffle. But I am teaching myself and am hunting a hugely popular wildlife management area so my SEEING two does last year was - I think - a gold star to me. 

Thanks for the luck, I need it lol.


----------



## bigbluegrass (Jan 11, 2011)

I will keep that in mind next time I take down a varmint. I have probably killed 20 ***** since we got chickens 5 years ago. The first year I got 10 - they were everywhere. I never even thought of eating them... Might have to get the cast iron pot and pan set and see what kind of manly dish I can cook up. lol I am more of a grilling guy. I grill deer and it seems like it always turns out great, even though the don't have any fat. Just got to keep the heat real low. Those young ones are the best. The old bucks are OK, but I hunt for meat more than antlers. Does are really good eating also. I love venison. The kids would always eat it with me. But the wife always thought I was crazy until they had it on "hells kitchen" one season and then she started to think I might not be completely nuts. lol Heck, even rich people eat this stuff! lol :bandwagon:

Now I am getting hungry...


----------



## bigbluegrass (Jan 11, 2011)

GBov said:


> A riffle. But I am teaching myself and am hunting a hugely popular wildlife management area so my SEEING two does last year was - I think - a gold star to me.
> 
> Thanks for the luck, I need it lol.


You'll get one with a rifle. Just have to be really quiet. It is more fun with a partner:buds: but I always do my best hunting alone. I am not really patient, so I always end up moving around. More like stalking. I usually walk 20 yards really slowly and then stop for 10 minutes. Then walk another 20 yard (or crawl or whatever it takes to get to where I think I have the best chance of seeing one). Just don't step on branches and things that make a lot of noise. Train yourself to walk with your eyes up, but you have to know where your feet are going to land. Might be easier for a graceful lady than a clutsy farmer. I find myself telling myself to be quiet haha Worst feeling ever when you hear one blow and run. Come on up here and I'll send you back with at least a few Before it got dark there were about a dozen deer 100 yards from the barn working my clover over. I am tempted to temporarily open deer season one evening. lol would be some great eating. Bow season starts in September and I am gonna get one with the bow this year.


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

I am hunting saw palmetto swamp so not making noise is a challange. So I mostly find a spot to sit and then, well, sit. Having three youngsters at home its really nice to just sit nice and quiet and no one need me lol. There is a little tiny bird that goes BANGBANGCRASHBANG though the palm fronds that it took me ages to not get all excited that a deer was coming when they would start up lol.

This year I might have better luck at my mums new place, landlord willing. It backs up to several thousand acres of pine plantations and each morning - and sometimes mid day - her driveway is full of little (and some not so little) cloven hoofprints.

They gave us an intresting morning the first time we moved the goats out there, they hid up in the pasture under the scrub and she thought they had gotten out and was following the little cloven hoofprints all over her new neighborhood calling baaaa BAAAAA trying to find them!

Her neighbors think she is a bit odd but mostly harmless.


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

bigbluegrass said:


> You'll get one with a rifle. Just have to be really quiet. It is more fun with a partner:buds: but I always do my best hunting alone. I am not really patient, so I always end up moving around. More like stalking. I usually walk 20 yards really slowly and then stop for 10 minutes. Then walk another 20 yard (or crawl or whatever it takes to get to where I think I have the best chance of seeing one). Just don't step on branches and things that make a lot of noise. Train yourself to walk with your eyes up, but you have to know where your feet are going to land. Might be easier for a graceful lady than a clutsy farmer. I find myself telling myself to be quiet haha Worst feeling ever when you hear one blow and run. Come on up here and I'll send you back with at least a few Before it got dark there were about a dozen deer 100 yards from the barn working my clover over. I am tempted to temporarily open deer season one evening. lol would be some great eating. *Bow season starts in September and I am gonna get one with the bow this year*.


And the best of good luck to you! (deer season can start early, you just gotta not tell anyone :buds


----------



## bigbluegrass (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks for the luck, I will need it! I had a hard time of it last year. I just couldn't get close enough. With a rifle it is pretty easy. Around here, if you can see it you can shoot it with a rifle.

Our woods are pretty thick and there are plenty of hills, so you can't really see much more than 50 yards. My pasture up by the house is the exception, I can see about 100-150 yards - but that is all easily within range for a rifle. Not so much for a bow! I enjoy it either way. I used to hunt a lot more, seems like all I do is work anymore!


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Catoky said:


> I'm new here and have been reading the threads. This one caught my eye.
> 
> We had something get into my daughter's pet rabbit's cage and everything but the skull of the rabbit was gone! The wire was 1". I was told it could have been a weasel.
> 
> ...


Raccoon! I caught one in the act. They grab and pull them to the wire and chew them in the cage. One grabbed the wing of a chicken in its run through the wire and chewed it off. I heard the chicken scream and rescued it. I thought the chicken was going to die after a few days, but my daughters love and patience paid off and the chicken made a full recovery with only one wing. It came so close to death it didn't move and DD had to put the water and mush she made it to its beak as it rested its head on its beak in the bowl.


----------



## magdale03 (Aug 15, 2012)

I was flossing my teeth when I heard a shreak from the chicken run outside the bathroom window. This run had our baby chicks only 3 mo old. What did I find when I went out there? Possum. A white long but narrow possum, full of white hair. I pulled away the run from the brick and the thing crawled up and over the run and made a run for it. The chicks head was gone. Some innards ripped out. I didn't give it much chance. Possum did it to another chick just the day before. All we found was body. One wing detached from body. Head: missing. Hope that helps anyone else. I caught the possum red handed. The run was quite secure too.


----------

